# Which scope to buy??



## 84celist (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey I'm new to the forum but I wanted to post a question to see what anyone had to say. I'm in the market
for a new scope to mount on a Tikka T3 7mm magnum. I have narrowed my search somewhat but wondered if I I can get some help. My top three are Swarovski z5 3.5-18x44, Meopta Meostar r1 4-16x44, and a Leupold vx-6 3-18x50. I know there are a little bit of price variances but would be great. Any help?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

My opinion is that Leopold sits at the intersection of quality and value.

I've used several of the high end foreign scopes like zeiss and Schmitt and bender, and they are single digit percentages better than scopes 1/3 of their price. I've also used cheap-o stuff like Tasco and center point, as well as other mid tier optics Like Vortex 
and Cabelas house brand.

There is most definitely a pay wall, and severely diminishing returns with optics.

I use Leupold optics on my inline ML (2-7), my deer rifle (3-9), and my 5.56 SPR (1.5-4). They are the best glass you can get on any kind of a budget, and made in the USA.


----------

